# elevating head of bed for GERD



## MishaDonna (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm doing/have done all the "recommended" things for GERD, including elevating the head of the bed on 7" cinder blocks. Does anyone have a better way of doing this? How do I keep the top matress from sliding off the box spring? All ideas welcome.DMB


----------

